# sila-silat-southern thailand



## destructautomaton (Oct 5, 2010)

hi
my friend is looking to head down to southern thailand to study silat or sila as they say. Anybody have any experience training in the south? heard there was trouble there & not really safe to go to far south. i havent heard much about silat there so its intriguign and fascinating.


----------



## VASI (Oct 9, 2010)

hey da
checked with my cuz but nobody knew anybody
seems people were scared like you said about going down south for some reason
will check around some more for any classes or teachers


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 10, 2010)

I have been down through southern thailand all the way to the tip then to penang, malaysia to kuala lumpur, malaysia a couple of times.  

There is tension down in the south so I believe one should take caution especially if they are not familiar with thailand and traveling. But that aside I found everyone really cordial and very helpful.  The south of course is mostly muslim as opposed to rest of thailand and even if its not since someone reported the numbers dispute that, the feeling is of a Muslim community especially the further down you go.

I think the best bet as you mentioned is to get a lead or a name of someone to see or train with and begin there. So you have a set agenda then you can fan out from there.

There is alot of sila/silat masters and some are open to teaching and some are not to outsiders.  

I am finishing a DVD called the village of the keris; the art of bun dai sara on a southern thai master who teaches how to make the keris as well as the art of training and learning to use the keris.  He was very open and nice and introduced me to two sila masters.

If you watch the dvd you can get a glimpse at sila and keris training as well as look at footage of malay systems since malaysia has a huge influence over southern thailand because of its close proximity.

of course as you know Chaiya as in chaiya boxing is called southern boxing because Chiaya is in the south of thailand.  But its own thai system and to doesnt resemble or train like silat though others see it differently. The systems that look most like silat are the northern systems and those resemble and have a flavor all their own as well as some closeness to burmese systems.  

I found many interesting masters in the south so its well worth a trip.  Just plan it out ahead of time the first trip so you make friends and they will give you info and steer you clear of any problems from there you can venture out and know the terrain better without any further problems.

If your friend personally contacts me I can possibly help with some leads depending on what he is looking for. But i suggest taking a look at the dvd before he goes if he can, so he gets an idea of the area and teaching, it will be very helpful to him. you guys can also email about the dvd if you are interested, the site www.thaikeris.com should be up in the next week or two I hope.

Very interesting and worthy topic by the way.


----------



## destructautomaton (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for the info BDC-sent a message to you
seems there is interesting things being taught in the south


----------



## VASI (Oct 15, 2010)

looks interesting. think there is also a class in Bangkok tryin to find out for you
but probably better to do it in the south where the
real mofos are--if you can


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 16, 2010)

There is a class in bangkok hopefully its still running. I sent the info to you. Just check that the message went through. If your friend winds up in bangkok , he can try it and see if its to his liking.  I didnt attend nor see the class so I cant help much.


----------



## VASI (Oct 22, 2010)

Going on vaca down south might ask around and see if anybody knows anything i wont run around down there without knowing where to go but if i find anything i'll let ya know for sure. i am definitely gettin the dvd so save me one!


----------



## destructautomaton (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks all --i passed the info on--i also found it interesting there wasnt much to read or see about southern thailand so its kind of cool to see whats going on down there martial arts wise


----------



## destructautomaton (Nov 15, 2010)

my friend is thailand nowchecking things out he will get the dvd as well to check out what he can get from it. so more news when he gets back to me


----------



## VASI (Nov 19, 2010)

quick report:
didnt get to see too much 
saw one sila master - he was kind of secretive and stuff
it looked cool but he wouldnt demo on me
tell your friend to hit me on the email when he is in thailand


----------



## destructautomaton (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, Vasi.
I might take a trip over to thailand in january and will send you a message.
ifind the whole sila and silat thing very interesting personally


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a quick update on the Village of the Keris; Art of Bun Dai Sara, the dvd will be shipping next week for those who ordered or who want to.  

There have been alot of emails and interest i guess maybe from this thread about silat training in southern thailand and malaysia, so hopefully the dvd will spark more interest and further investigative looks at it.


----------



## VASI (Dec 13, 2010)

got the dvd yesterday! 
insightful and very well done
lots of stuff on there
i enjoyed that it showed malay side of things some indonesia and the thai side of it
it explores something never shown before
i want to go down south and really expereince it for myself now
i'll let you guys know if i make it in jan!
happy holidays if i dont hit you guys back before then


----------



## destructautomaton (Dec 22, 2010)

finally watched mine and i thought it was really good  its kind of different place down in the south but it seems very fascinating place to visit and train and the teacher it states is open to teaching people the dvd is out and budovideos has them now too. well worth owning i have more questions but i will get to them wehn i wwatch it again


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 30, 2010)

Hopefully when I return to Thailand shortly I will do an update about the South and see if I can dig for more information to add beyond the DVD.

I would like to visit the other parts to see the kind of keris making and sila they are practicing.

One of the dvd stores is finally open at www.thaikeris.com, there were some delays in getting things set up and dvd finalized. the second store www.thaikris.com will open shortly.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello all:

*Bows deeply*

When I think "Thailand martial arts", Muay Thai, Krabi Krabong and the  various bareknuckle styles comes to mind. Little did I know that in the  Southern region of Thailand, Silat is practiced instead of the  indigenous Thai arts. In the "Village of the Keris" DVD, some of the  Sila (Thai Silat) as practiced in Southern Thailand are demonstrated  from the various lineages.  

The meat of the DVD has Guru Atabu instructing on the making of the  Keris as well as a form and application. Like Muay Thai's 1-2-Round  Kick, the "Village of the Keris" DVD is a good combination of overview,  history, and technique. Excellent production values and good information  makes this a good DVD. I highly recommend the "Village of the Keris"  DVD to anyone with interest in Silat, Keris, Thai arts, as well as to  any martial artists who contemplate travelling to different countries to  train from the source.  

~sg


----------



## VASI (Jan 15, 2011)

stick i dig your site
its a nice storage of a ton of info
cool review too


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Vasi:

*Bows deeply*

It's been ages since I've had a chance to work on it due to various reasons. Looking to 2011 to be when I am actively updating it again.

Thank you for your kind words!

Very truly yours in the martial arts and self-defense,

~sg


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (May 24, 2011)

A friend just sent this to me of an interview in Thai with Guru Atabu from my Village of the Keris: The Art of Bun Dai Sara DVD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec5Ao2MiG9M&feature=player_embedded

Good to see him wealthy and still working hard on promoting Keris culture.  I hope to see him again when i return to Thailand.


----------



## Fede (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link Vincent. 

It's good that a Thai university is also helping him send his message out, it shows that they really give value to different cultures even if they are not well known.


----------



## bully (May 24, 2011)

Was in Hat Yai in Southern Thailand in December. It was fine, no worries there for us. I actually liked it far better than the touristy places in the rest of the South. Far more real people around these parts.

If you would like to discuss the area with a "local" then PM member CWK who frequents the Wing Chun forum. Sure he will be happy to help and offer advice.

Not sure about the chop suey questions, I'm just a bad wing chun guy Im afraid. 

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (May 24, 2011)

Hat Yai is not Yala.  I have been to Hat yai many times.  The village of the keris is in Yala, southern thailand far deeper into Muslim territory. I didnt have a problems going through the south straight into malaysia but one should take care when moving through the deeper south. Of course the south includes the beach areas where tourists are and many go to Hat Yai etc. The focus of the keris culture is deeper south.


----------



## bully (May 25, 2011)

I didnt say it was. I stated where I had been and that someone lives in the area and may know more.

Ok with you?


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (May 25, 2011)

I was simply stating that hat yai is not the same as the deeper south, which is what the thread is about, sila/silat in the south. I personally didnt see any Sila/Silat in Hat Yai and my friend instructs there and we looked high and low. Doesnt mean its not there of course.  Did you see or experience Sila/Silat in Hat Yai? If your friends lives in the deeper south and can help with those who want to travel and study sila/silat then they and i would love to hear it or they can contact him.  I just wanted to be clear for those traveling that hat yai is a different from yala etc.  There are people who travel through the deeper south as well without incident so their opinon of course would reflect that.

Secondly, bully, a board is where opinions are expressed and it doesnt have to be ok with me or any other person unless it runs afoul with the forum standards or the numerous well equipped moderators.


----------



## destructautomaton (May 25, 2011)

type of madness in lowersouth thialand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y5PI8qmE-w&feature=fvsr


----------



## Fede (May 25, 2011)

I agree with this, although I have never been in Yala, Pattani and Narathiwat which are the most dangerous regions I have been in the Muslim south in places like Sadao onm the wasy to Malaysia, and each time I told Thais I was going htere they told me to take care. Also on the way there I could see the big difference with Hat Yai and its people, sometimes it didn't feel like Thailand at all.
My teacher is in Hat Yai, I have been there many times and I never heard about or seen keris or people who knew the art.

Also there is no need of that tone bully, what's the use of that it doesn't help and it's disrespectful.



blackdiamondcobra said:


> I was simply stating that hat yai is not the same as the deeper south, which is what the thread is about, sila/silat in the south. I personally didnt see any Sila/Silat in Hat Yai and my friend instructs there and we looked high and low. Doesnt mean its not there of course. Did you see or experience Sila/Silat in Hat Yai? If your friends lives in the deeper south and can help with those who want to travel and study sila/silat then they and i would love to hear it or they can contact him. I just wanted to be clear for those traveling that hat yai is a different from yala etc. There are people who travel through the deeper south as well without incident so their opinon of course would reflect that.
> 
> Secondly, bully, a board is where opinions are expressed and it doesnt have to be ok with me or any other person unless it runs afoul with the forum standards or the numerous well equipped moderators.


----------



## Fede (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the video DA, it sums up the situation. I talked to a Yala police officer who trains with my teacher and he said that the situation is just like it says on the video, I also heard that in those regions they have higher salaries or some of them would just quit.



destructautomaton said:


> type of madness in lowersouth thialand
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y5PI8qmE-w&feature=fvsr


----------



## VASI (May 25, 2011)

good stuff fede thanks for that
my family lives in thailand and i go back and forth
BDC knows his stuff -he is always dead on and helpful 
i thik he was just tryin to show that hat yai is different from muslimsinthe other places and the dude sort ofjust got ittwisted out of shape


----------



## Fede (May 25, 2011)

Yes there is a big difference between Hat Yai and the deep south, even the language changes at some point it's not a dialect anymore I think it's another language, maybe Malay or a Malay dialect. Also people's clothes, the food are different. 
BDC always helps as you said and shares tremendous information, when he is asked about a topic you sometimes get more info than what was originally sought!


----------



## bully (May 26, 2011)

In fact I have edited what I put as i cant be bothered to argue on the internet. If you have a problem BDC and others let the mods know.


For that reason I am out.


----------



## cwk (Jun 20, 2011)

Up until about a week ago, I didn't know of any sila in hat Yai but by pure coincidence, I was introduced to a silat master whose nick nickname is Muy. He's a very nice guy and we hit it off and started chatting about martial arts and stuff. Anyway it turns out he's just moved to hat yai from somewhere further down south like Yala or Pattani.
 My northern kung fu sifu who introduced us  said that he's the real deal and so I'm going round to his house tonight for a taste of what he's got to offer and will probably start training with him if I like it.
I can't say much at the moment as I know very little about the style and haven't even seen it yet but I'll post again tomorrow with my findings.


----------



## VASI (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the info
check it out and see if its for you some peeps dont like silat some do.


----------



## cwk (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so I went round to khun Muy's house last night.
He gave me a taste of 3 different things that he can teach so that I could decide if I wanted to train any of them or not.
The first was penjak silat (sp?), the second Thai Yuth ( which is ancient muay thai and krabi krabong ) and the third a style called Silat Sinee (sp?).
I decided to start training with him in the Thai Yuth and silat sinee as they seemed to me to be softer, more flowing and more compact than the Penjak silat and thus more suited to my way of fighting.
I've practiced a lot of different martial arts over the years and I've been lucky enough to meet a lot of of what I would call "real deal masters" of various styles. One thing that has always stood out for me is the body movement of these masters. An instinctive, relaxed and natural way of moving that I recognize in them regardless of style/system. Whenever I meet a martial artist I look for this quality and I wasn't disappointed with last night's meeting.
Anyway, looking forward to starting a new chapter in my MA odyssey and hopefully make some new online friends on this forum. If anyone's traveling through Hat Yai, it'd be cool to meet up for a beer and a chat.


----------



## VASI (Jun 21, 2011)

cool
my cuz did thaiyuth for about ten years, kinda cool but more of a new hybrid sort of thing


----------



## cwk (Jun 21, 2011)

VASI said:


> cool
> my cuz did thaiyuth for about ten years, kinda cool but more of a new hybrid sort of thing



I don't much about it to be honest mate, but what I saw seemed very practical. It's the silat sinee that interests me the most.


----------

